#  Vorstellungen >   quaks stellt sich kurz vor >

## quaks

Hallo 
.
Ich bin 31 Jahre alt verheiratet und habe zwei Kinder (1,5 Jahre und 4,5 Jahre alt) 
Beim Patientgepräch bin ich diejenigen, die die Straßenkleidung trägt. 
Meine Zeit aktiv im Gesundheitswesen war recht kurz - dauert nur ein Jahr und endetet mit dem Abschluß KPH - und hilfe - das ist schon 13 Jahre her. Aber irgendwie blieb die Faszination für Medizin doch hängen. Es war in den letzten Jahren nicht so präsent und blieb bei der Abrechnung physiotherapeutischer Leistungen. 
Vor 1,5 Jahren wurde unser Tochter mit einer Ösophagusatresie geboren und plötzlich ist das ganze Thema auf eine völlig neue Art dauerpräsent. 
Mein Mann hat SMA III Typ Kugelberg-Welander, womit wir uns aber ganz gut arrangiert haben.  
ich bin über Rippenspreizer hier gelandet, weil ich auch diesen Teil unseres Lebens mit einer gute Portion Humor füllen möchte. Es hilft mir, mich daran zu erinnern, dass der oder die in weiß, grün oder blau mir gegenüber auch Mensch ist, mit Stärken, Schwächen, Fehlern und mit Chance auch nen Sinn für Humor  
Auf ein nettes miteinander - vielleicht kann ich ja einiges zum Gelingen des Forums beitragen. 
Viele Grüße
Sandra

----------


## Chris

Hallo Sandra,  
schön einen Rippenspreizer hier begrüßen zu dürfen! 
Herzlich Willkommen!

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Sandra und herzlich willkommen auf Patientenfragen.net  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Freut mich das du zu uns gefunden hast  :b_wink:  
Ich hoffe deiner Tochter geht es gut. 
Du hast eine Menge Fachbegriffe benutzt, mit denen viele hier bestimmt nichts anfangen können
(ich muss gestehen von SMA III hab ich vorher auch noch nichts gehört, zum Glück weiß ich wo ich nachschlagen kann  :d_smily_tooth: ) 
Vielleicht kannst du ja bei Zeiten, falls den einen oder anderen das interessiert, mal Ösophagusatresie oder SMA III Typ Kugelberg-Welander erklären. 
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spass bei uns.
Ich denke wir sind ein ganz netter und humorvoller "Haufen"  :dance_3_5:  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Sascha

Auch ein gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz herzliches Willkommen von mir ! 
Von der normalen Med. habe ich keine Ahnung, was SMA III ist, weiss ich auch nicht  :embarrassed_cut:  aaaaber vielleicht wird sich das ja noch irgendwann mal klären  :emot23_prayer:

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Sandra! 
Auch von mir ein HALLO  :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut: ds_cut: Schön, daß Du hier bist, denn Humor ist immer gut! 
Tut mir leid, ... ich bin gar nicht vom Fach. Ärztelatein ist absolute Grausamkeit für meine Ohren! Obwohl ich es immer mal wieder versuche, ... aber  :baa_cut:  ... keine Chance! 
Ich freue mich auf einen regen Austausch!

----------


## quaks

oh ja sorry :-)
ich gestehe - da war ein bischen Copy & past gepaart mit etwas Gedankenkosigkeit *rotwerd*
ich werd mich dann mal kurz erklären.  
Ösophagusatresie - ist eine Fehlbildung der Speiseröhre. Diese war bei meiner Tochter nicht durchgängig - es fehlten zw. oberen und unteren Ende ca. 4-5 cm. Der untere Stumpf endete mit einer Fistel in der Luftröhre. Töchterchen wurde am 2. Lebenstag operiert und wir hatten sehr viel Glück, dass trotz dieser sehr langen Distanz eine sofortige Zusammenfügung möglich war. 
Probleme - mhhh das ist immer alles relativ - wir haben bisher wenige Schwierigkeiten mit der Speiseröhre oder mit dem Essen selbst, aber sie ist sehr infektanfällig und hat fast ständig Bronchitis, die auch oft obstruktiv ist. Und dessen Ursachenforschung uns schon ein paar Edoskopien, Röntgendiagnostiken, pH-Metrien (Säuremessung in der Speiseröhre, denn Säure hat da eigentlich nix zu suchen) eingebracht hat. Auf die letzten Ergebnisse und damit das weitere Vorgehen, warte ich gerade gespannt. 
SMA Typ III (Kugelberg-Welander) 
spinale Muskelatrophie, das bedeutet, dass durch fehlende Botenstoffe (glaub ich - vergess ich immer wieder was da genau fehlt :-)) - die Befehle an den Muskel, dort nicht richtig angkommen und damit ein Muskelabbau verbunden ist.( ich hoffe das war jetzt kurz, knapp, verständlich und trozdem richtig). Es betrifft vor allem die Rumpfmuskulatur und die rumpfnahen Muskeln (Oberschenkel, Oberarme) 
Das soweit in aller Kürze. 
Ausführlicher werd ich gern -aber ich denke, dass dann in den entprechenden Foren. 
Viele Grüße
Sandra

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Sandra! 
Herzlich willkommen auch von mir hier im Forum und vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen!  :shy_flower: 
Auch ich konnte mit einigen der von dir beschriebenen Krankheiten nichts anfangen. 
Ich freue mich auch interessante Diskussionen!  :b_wink:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## phantom

Bedeutet das SMA III, dass in der Rumpfgegend so gut wie kein aufbau geschieht, atrophie war doch schwund oder nicht?
was kann man denn dagegen unternehmen?   
edit: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spinale_Muskelatrophie

----------


## quaks

hat dir wikipedia schon soweit weitergeholfen?
viel mehr kann ich auch nicht dazu sagen.
Aber es kommt bei SMA III schon zu einem Muskelaufbau. Trotzdem wird nie eine normale Muskelkraft erreicht. Mit fortschreitenden Alter kommt es aber wohl durchaus auch zum Muskelabbau. Es ist sehr langsam - aber im Rückblick über mehrer Jahre kann man halt doch sehen - "Das hab ich damals noch gekonnt ..." 
Degegen tun kann man leider ursächlich bisher nix und symtomatisch Physiotherapie um die Beweglichkeit und Restkraft soweit wie möglich zu erhalten.

----------

